# Polaris 500 Sportsman ?'s



## shady oaks (Aug 2, 2005)

Anybody on here have one or know someone who does? I'm looking into one and don't know much about ATV's. 95% of the time I'll be by myself, but ocassionally my wife would want to tag along on a trail or field. Does it have enough grunt for this? How about using it in the winter time? I know I could go bigger, but prices jump up more than I'm willing to shell out at this point in time. Any other info you might have on it would be great too.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

My buddy has one. He built a basket for the back end. I've see him haul 2 deer at once. Granted the front end was pretty light at that point. I've ridden on the rear rack heading out ice fishing, 8 inches or so of snow no problem.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Is she a big woman? :lol:

Kidding. I've had my 500 Sportsman for about 10 years. No problem hauling people and/or deer. Deep snow will give you problems if is gets packed up under it, but I think that goes with most quads.


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Keep in mind, if you're going to ride on public land you'll need to look at an ATV that is designed for two riders, which Polaris does make in a 500 I believe. Otherwise it is illegal to ride "double" on a standard ATV and the DNR would issue you a ticket for it. If you're only going to be riding double on private land then I don't think they can say much about it.


----------



## Spoon Fed (Jul 26, 2006)

Ive had 2 of them and have to say they are the best. One had a plow and I used to do the drive with it.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

harpo1 said:


> Keep in mind, if you're going to ride on public land you'll need to look at an ATV that is designed for two riders, which Polaris does make in a 500 I believe. Otherwise it is illegal to ride "double" on a standard ATV and the DNR would issue you a ticket for it. If you're only going to be riding double on private land then I don't think they can't say much about it.


ya that, don't get caught riding double on an atv designed for one person


----------



## So-hooked (Jun 16, 2009)

*Don't do it!*

I was going to buy either a Honda Rubicon 500 or Sportsman 500. I called dealers that sold both and talked to the service manager and asked what do they see less of in the shop. All 3 dealers said they love the sportsman's because they always have problems and keeps them busy.

I warned a couple buddy&#8217;s but they didn&#8217;t listen and they are paying the price now. CV joints going bad, belts blowing off, and one blew up with 1000mi on it.

Seriously, call dealers that sell both and speak to the service manager and tell them you are coming to buy one or the other and get their opinion.

I have a &#8216;03 Honda and the thing is bad to the bone with no trouble. FYI, my brother has a Yamaha and he has had a few problems.


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

My father had one, upgraded to a 700 Ranger. He loved it, though. His had the high output engine - that thing was a bulldozer! I never saw any deep, wet snow slow that thing down with the blade. His never had any problems to speak of.

The only drawback to it that I saw was that it weighed roughly 48 tons - that made a winch an absolute necessity.


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

Neal must have got a good one. That 700 is more horse power than a human needs......wicked bad ***. Bear hunting in Canada, I was going 60 mph down the road with my grizz 660, and the guide passed me with his 700....I was scared. Sorry to say Neal is the only one I heard of that likes the 500 sportsman......well....as of this moment.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> y Neal is the only one I heard of that likes the 500 sportsman......well....as of this moment.


I'm another that likes them, solid and reliable. Have one that works it's butt off at the shop. Pulling a power broom, plowing out all the tight spaces a pickup can't get to (and thats a lot) pulling a drag around the gravel truck pad in the back lots, it gets hours of work in every week. Has for about 8 years without a hitch.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

So-hooked said:


> *Don't do it!*
> 
> I was going to buy either a Honda Rubicon 500 or Sportsman 500. I called dealers that sold both and talked to the service manager and asked what do they see less of in the shop. All 3 dealers said they love the sportsman's because they always have problems and keeps them busy.
> 
> ...


Not trying to suggest that your buddies didn't take care of their 500's but, the problems that you mentioned that they had are not common. Friends that I have, have never had a problem with them what so ever. CV joints are pretty tough. I should know, I've had them apart many times on my 400 and I've yet to replace a CV joint. Only the boots, which needed replacement after so much time. I've had them apart changing front springs also. They're one tough part!

If the original poster is looking for a quad to ice fish, hunt, work and ride double, the 2-up Polaris Sportsman 500 is a great machine.


----------



## So-hooked (Jun 16, 2009)

ENCORE said:


> Not trying to suggest that your buddies didn't take care of their 500's but, the problems that you mentioned that they had are not common. Friends that I have, have never had a problem with them what so ever. CV joints are pretty tough. I should know, I've had them apart many times on my 400 and I've yet to replace a CV joint. Only the boots, which needed replacement after so much time. I've had them apart changing front springs also. They're one tough part!
> 
> If the original poster is looking for a quad to ice fish, hunt, work and ride double, the 2-up Polaris Sportsman 500 is a great machine.


 
I hear ya, but they do take good care of their quads changing the oil, adjusting the valves, etc, etc.

3 of my friends that own Sportsmans ALL have had to replace the CV joints (boots were bad but they didnt know it), and one guys quad keeps blowing the belt off. 

One time we were riding the mountains of Kentucky and my friends Sportsman blew the motor and I had to tow him 50mi back thru some of the treacherous terrain Ive ever been in. 

As far as the CV boots needing replacement after so long unacceptable in my book! You say youve had your CVs apart many times. Why? Ive had mine for 8 years and never had to think about taking them apart.

My buddys quads are newer than mine and they are having nothing but trouble. Honda doesnt use a crappy belt that can wear out, or blow out, but rather a hydrostatic type transmission that is bad ***.

I was a former amateur motocross rider, I raced KX 250s. I love to go fast and drive the machines to their limits and I beat the piss out of my Honda Rubicon 0deg, doughnuts on the ice while red lining the motor, jumping it, pulling my ice shanty (see my photo album), pulling a car that the rear brakes locked up on the pavement while smokin all 4 of the tires. Hondas are bullet proof.

*But please, dont take my word for it. Call dealers that sell Hondas and something else and get a shop technicians opinion on them!*

Once youve owned a Honda, everything else is unacceptable.


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

So-hooked said:


> *Don't do it!*
> 
> I was going to buy either a Honda Rubicon 500 or Sportsman 500. I called dealers that sold both and talked to the service manager and asked what do they see less of in the shop. All 3 dealers said they love the sportsman's because they always have problems and keeps them busy.
> 
> ...


ok so you basically asked the dealership what brand of quad do THEY want you to buy and make the most money off and or what they had leftover.... and i have a 400(2002) and a 500(1999) Polaris sportsmen...i have not had any issues with them.. wouldn't trade em for another brand..ever!!!
Stick


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

This will be my 5th ice fishing season with my 500 sportsman.I have not had any problems at all.Plenty of power including towing others off the ice.I have friends that use theirs for hauling wood year around out of their(500's) machines n they never skip a beat.


----------



## coverdog (Dec 7, 2003)

I have a 2000 Sportsman 500 and all that has ever been done to it is change fluids, lube it and change the belt once. It's been a excellent machine.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I picked up an 06 EFI 500 a few months ago and love it. Haven't seen snow with it yet, but I'm sure it'll do fine.

Plenty of power on the trails and a pleasure to ride.

57 to 60 MPH is what I get topped out. 

Haven't had any mechanical issues, and it runs great.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

So-hooked said:


> ...You say youve had your CVs apart many times. *Why?* Ive had mine for 8 years and never had to think about taking them apart.


The first time to replace all of the boots. Many times, trying different front springs for using the snow plow. (Anyone need a pair of extra heavy duty for a 2002, 400 Sportsman?)

FYI...... I was riding moto cross four years before you were born and, had already broken a number of bones.........:lol: Oh ya, on a Yamaha YZ


----------



## So-hooked (Jun 16, 2009)

stickem said:


> *ok so you basically asked the dealership what brand of quad do THEY want you to buy and make the most money off and or what they had leftover*.... and i have a 400(2002) and a 500(1999) Polaris sportsmen...i have not had any issues with them.. wouldn't trade em for another brand..ever!!!
> Stick


Yeah, Im sure that was the case with the 3 dealers I called.

The OP was asking about a Sportsman 500 and I was giving him the experience I had with them. I have another buddy that has a 99 Polaris 250cc 2 stroker. The thing doesnt have a lot of power but it starts up every time. I didnt think it was relevant because the OP was asking about a 500.



ENCORE said:


> *The first time to replace all of the boots. Many times, trying different front springs for using the snow plow.* (Anyone need a pair of extra heavy duty for a 2002, 400 Sportsman?)
> 
> FYI...... I was riding moto cross four years before you were born and, had already broken a number of bones......... Oh ya, on a Yamaha YZ


Ahhh. That makes more sense.

So you were riding motocross during the early 70s? Man. I feel for you because those bikes didnt have the suspension like they do today or even in the 90s when I raced.:SHOCKED: my butt hurts just thinking about it!:lol:

Yes, the broken bones, you gotta love it.I Fractured my pelvis, broke my foot in 3 places, broke my ankle *but damn it was fun wouldnt you say?!!!:coolgleam:lol:*

[/COLOR] 

To the OP, I would do some serious checking before you drop a load of cash on a quad. Polaris could have learned from their mistakes and could be a great machine these days. I had a deposit on a Polaris ATP (All terrain pick-up, basically a Sportsman 500 with a dump box) and after doing some research, I quickly pulled my deposit and got a Honda. This was in 03 so again, things could be different these days.

*I would still recommend talking to service techs and get their opinion. If they sell both, you should get a non-biased answer*.

If you do decide to go with Polaris, Sherrows (I think thats the name, It's a gas station that sells Polaris products) in Algonac beat everybodys price by about $500.

Good luck!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 21, 2005)

I have owned a 95 400 and now a 04 500 and have had no problems with either. Replaced the fluids and thats it. Just got back from riding this weekend and the sportsman does a great job of towing broke down honda's back to camp.


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

I own a 2000 Polaris sportsman 500 and love it. Never had any issues at all !!!!! I Always keep up on routine maintenance.. Of course if you beat the piss out of them their gonna break i dont care what make it is .........Buy what you can afford


----------



## shady oaks (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the input. I'll be doing some looking around, but wanted to just get a feel from some other sportmen out there.


----------



## sanfordlake (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a 2008 Sportsman EFI 2up used it ice fishing on Sag Bay all last winter very smooth ride I tow a 7ft by 3ft enclosed trailer on skis (wood box) with all my gear everywhere no problems. The two-up seat is the main reason for my choice.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

I love my 2001 Sportsman 500. I have had it overloaded numerous times and never had an issue. From pigs in Texas to elk in colorado that machine has done itall. I had a 5 point bull in Colorado down 4.2 miles from the truck according to the GPS with no trail. I drove the whole package out and up the ramps and into the back of the truck and never lacked for power. Here is my friends 500 with a small cow elk on it.


----------



## seabass810 (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a 2008 sportsman efi 500 and love it. No problems at all and even take it trail riding in west virginia and have no problems.


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

If my mind doesn't fail me, I think the 500 polaris also has a recoil backup


----------



## shady oaks (Aug 2, 2005)

I believe you're correct on the recoil backup. Another factor on the 500 is that it is a single cylinder. Apparently, at least several years ago, the larger CC twins had an issue of sucking in water/mud through the lower cylinder if briefly summerged. No personal experience, just info passed along from another rider.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

The older Polaris ATVs were as bad as they come as far as reliablilty goes.I owned a 99 500cc Sportsman and a 2000 since new. BOTH machines were the biggest POS known to mankind. However, the newer ones [ 2002 and newer ] are nice machines and pretty reliable too.

DONT buy into the Honda ''reliabilty'' BS that every loyal Honda owner tells you. A Honda usaully cost more, comes with less features, and the automatic trans on Honda's flagship model [ Rincon ] has no low end and no top end either when compared to other brand belt drive ATVs of comparable engine size.

The most important thing when concidering buying a belt drive ATV is to always remember to use LOW RANGE anytime the ATV is under any stress at lower speeds, such as towing, hauling, pulling someone or yourself out of the mud, plowing or anything else that may be stressful on the belt drive.

OH yah, it is NOT legal to operate a single seat ATV with two people, even if its on your own property.

Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Last spring I bought a 2006 Sportsman 500 efi x2. The x2 is the one with the dumpbed and convertable 2 up seat.. I loved the quad until this summer. The control module went went out on it and blew out my battery in the process. The kicker is the quad only has 52 miles on it and the four wheeler looks brand new. You could eat off it. The control module was 165.00 and the battery was 100.00. Didn't think I would have things to replace on a quad with 52 miles. Pretty embarassing to have a quad that looks new and having it torn apart in the garage. I actually just got it put back together tonight. I know polaris had alot of probs with control modules. They had a bunch of 04-06's recalled for the control modules but for some reason the x2's were left off the list. I called the cust service number and got no help at all. Hope I am not going to be replacing one every 52 miles. Now I have a quad that I really don't trust.
sslopok


----------

